# Desolation



## michellemoore (May 9, 2015)

My husband launched on May 6 with 12 high school students. Looks like the weather has been rough with a snow advisory for tonight and tomorrow. Anyone take off in the last day or two and could update me on current conditions?


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

Call Melanie at River Runners Transport for info:
435-781-4919
1-800-930-7238 (RAFT)
She knows all things Deso.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Desolation is unfortunately in an empty space for doplar radar so there is no storm information to review.

That region generically experiences similar weather as us so its likely they experienced heavy rain and wind Wednesday to early Thursday and then had snow/sleet move in yesterday. We only had a trace of snow here in town at 5500 feet elevation. Its been a wet week, which seems to be our new trend for the weeks around Mother's Day (last 3 years). 

They should be in a great region for camping now and likely reached good camping either thursday or friday that provided them solid protection from the elements. The permits were also sold out and rafters are great people so if they had need for any minor help other crews would have been around to lend a hand (2 launches a day).

I hope you find some solace, nothing worse than waiting when loved ones are out on trips. 12 boy scouts and a few leaders should have some solid skills to deal with a wet spring storm and likely earning some merit badges as we speak.

Phillip


----------



## cschmidt1023 (Jan 27, 2015)

Having been there during this time of year, and living somewhat nearby I can tell you the weather is not THAT bad. Sure it was probably a bit worse than what we saw in GJ, but not by much. I doubt the precipitation fell as snow in the canyon - maybe on the rim way up above. 

The storms tend to be isolated/scattered storms with pockets of sunshine elsewhere. It all depends on luck really, they could have missed the worst of it or been directly in the bulls-eye. Either way they are in an amazing place it would take a lot worse weather than this to ruin it.


----------

